# Grand Prairie TX tractor show



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Grand Prairie TX tractor show July 10, 2004*

July 10, 2004 grand Prairie TX tractor show Minneapolis Moline, Oliver, Gibson, Farmall, Fordson and John Deere. These are just a few of the name brands to be found on dozens of antique tractors on display Saturday, July 10, 2004, under the big cool Brown Expo, at Traders Village.

Come relive the days of yesteryear as members of the Antique Heritage Farm Equipment Club, along with other area clubs will be on hand to show off their farm equipment. Collecting, restoring, and preserving tractors, trucks and small engines is a hobby that attracts the young and old alike. Some do it for the mechanical challenge involved while others are more interested in the historic value. Corn grinders, rope makers, sickle mowers, plows and antique hand tools are also featured at the show. In addition, there will be a tractor pull, tractor games and demonstrations of other types of farming and ranching equipment.

The entire family will enjoy this one of a kind educational exhibit. The show is a great opportunity for anyone interested, to get advice, learn more about this time in history, buy or sell equipment or to join a club in their area.

The event is free to the public, Saturday and Sunday, from 8:00 AM until 5:00 PM, in conjunction with the regular hours of Traders Village Flea Market. Traders Village is located at 2602 Mayfield Road in Grand Prairie, five miles south of Six Flags Over Texas, just off State Highway 360 near I-20. Admission is free and parking is only $2 per car. For more information, call 972-647-2331.

Here is a link:

http://www.tradersvillage.com/events/gp/007-tractorpull.html


----------

